

Preview of bootstrap 3 - ixtraz
http://rnikitin.github.io/bootstrap

======
aaronbrethorst
Allow me to pre-empt the inevitable question:

'Are the buttons going to remain flat?' - no.
[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342#issuecomment-12332378)

~~~
clicks
That is from 3 months ago, I find it odd that no apparent work has been done
on buttons since then. If this is the final preview, I'm getting the hint that
the final release is not off by much -- are they going to put together their
efforts on button-designs just in these last few days?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
The months-old official Bootstrap 3 preview website was called 'RC' even
though it clearly wasn't a release candidate.

------
ixtraz
Hello, guys.

Found today, that Bootstrap Team is very close to finish Bootstrap
3(<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342>), but docs for bootstrap 3
doesn't work (<http://rc.getbootstrap.com/>), so I forked the repo and built
it to watch for new features.

Enjoy!

~~~
sorich87
@mdo asked to not host it anywhere for now
([https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342#issuecomment-15408647))

~~~
ixtraz
Whoops... But I think a lot of people are want see whats new.

I think, I will turn it down after a while...

~~~
mbesto
Please be a little more respectful. I've flagged this submission and
furthermore ask that you take it down. You'll cause way more harm than good.

Thanks

~~~
ixtraz
that post was 3 weeks ago.

Btw, I've asked @mdo's opinion. Waiting for the answer.

~~~
lukeman
They've always asked that others not host development documentation. Lots of
us keep a local copy either for playing around or helping improve them, but
you've clearly posted this as a preview of Bootstrap 3 without any permission
from Mark.

~~~
ixtraz
It's open-source, man. I did not changed any copyrights or licenses.

Btw, I was impressed with what I saw today morning and just wanted to share my
impression with other guys.

~~~
mbesto
_It's open-source, man._

Which also means there are some informal rules to follow, such as listening to
the wishes and requests of those who ultimately maintain the repos.

------
mattsgarage
The "Small device grid" will be the biggest feature for me as bootstrap 2.x
gave me some headaches implementing a simple 2 column grid on low resolutions.

Comments like my own are probably the reason @mdo would not like the docs made
available to everybody as it spreads potential mis-information and sets
expectations that every feature will be in the final product.

------
andyhmltn
Is there an option to keep that flat kind of theme? Maybe it's just me, but I
think it's better looking than the default theme.

~~~
ixtraz
I think, you could try this: <http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/>

~~~
xlevus
I don't know if I goofed up, or chrome went mental, or something else. But I
tried to use their bootstrap theme(?) and Chrome started churning through CPU
and memory, stopped rendering things, and generally stopped working.

Removed the flatui bootstrap theme, and everything went back to normal.

~~~
ixtraz
But when you open their demo site - all ok?

Maybe you should try profile this page to understand what's going on.

------
3dptz
Am I the only one who is put of by the inconsistency of the red header and
(old) purple images?

Even if it is supposed to be just an example of what is possible. At least
make it feel as consistent as before.

------
manojlds
The Glyphicons are now font icons. Very welcome change!

------
n0mad01
i've been using bootstrap a lot for the last ~half a year, initially i was
like "wow, so much components".

now i think that the styles are not very clean written, you have a lot of work
changing standard behavior ...

foundation is much lighter ( of course therefore it lacks a lot of elements,
i.e. you have to add icons by yourself ) but also cleaner.

------
cupofjoakim
So, as a guy not using bootstrap that much, what's new?

~~~
ixtraz
The main differences - all layout now responsive so no need to include
bootstrap-responsive.css and use row-fluid, container-fluid. All stuff already
always fluid now.

Second main point - the framework now mobile ready - that mean a lot of mobile
optimisations and widgets for mobile devices.

~~~
brokenparser
Foundation was made to support as many screen sizes as possible with minimal
fuzz and they're using Sass with Compass. They released version 4 about 5
weeks ago and it is mobile-first. See <http://foundation.zurb.com/> .

~~~
ixtraz
OK.

